# Towing a trailer with a motorhome



## ironhorse (9 September 2008)

Anyone tow a trailer with a motorhome?
We're looking to get rid of our lorry, but because most of our shows are three days need somewhere to sleep!
Not too keen on the Equitrek trailer type idea ,mainly because of the lack of space, but wonder if a motorhome (some have storage that could be used for tack etc) and trailer would work.


----------



## Baileyhoss (9 September 2008)

don't see why not if you research your weights etc.  I used to tow with a large transit and it was fab.


----------



## kate081 (9 September 2008)

My parents had one when I was a child &amp; it used to tow two ponies. Not sure it would have enough guts to tow 2 horses - you'd have to look at the weight. It is good having a kitchen &amp; toilet when you're out &amp; about!


----------



## jac47 (9 September 2008)

we just bought a pop up tent so we can sleep in the trailer it's great and it pops up in seconds, sleeps 3 fit's nicely in trailer. Just thought you'd like that idea


----------



## Pebble101 (9 September 2008)

Do check your weights carefully - my husband looked into this for towing a car and trailer but some of the smaller motorhomes would not have been legal.  His car and trailer were rather heavy, but it does depend on the trailer and weight of horses you are towing.

It also makes a very long vehicle - you won't fit very well into the lines of boxes and trailers


----------



## JCWHITE (10 September 2008)

Here in France, we often see locally a motorhome towing a Fautras double trailer and 2 small horses.Ideal, and the horses get coralled in using electric fence, to save on stabling . We did research the idea earlier this year, and use the motorhome for holidays and then Diesel went through the roof, so back to the 4 x 4 for now.Have seen the tent idea in the back of lorries, or a trailer and that works as well. Good luck
JC


----------



## HelsB (10 September 2008)

I thought about it the other way round - having a small 3.5 ton horsebox towing a caravan - then you would only take the caravan if staying overnight


----------



## Boxers (10 September 2008)

I've seen motorhomes towing trailer's before.  In fact a friend of a frined tows an ifor williams 510 with her motorhome when she goes to shows and needs to stay overnight.

I guess you need to check weights etc.


----------



## davebess (23 September 2008)

for more details on towing with a motorhome check out and sign up to   web page  motorhometoday
hope this helps you.

cheers Dave


----------

